# Imprintables Offers DuraCast Glitter Sign Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Spark your creativity and sales with DuraCast Glitter sign vinyl. This specialty metallic material, available from Imprintables Warehouse, can add pop to applications from decals and displays to electronics and craft projects. 

Made of 2-mil cast vinyl with an outdoor durability rating of five to seven years, it is suitable for a range of signage applications as well as vehicle and transit graphics. Plus, it can be applied to curved, as well as flat surfaces. 

Offered in more than 20 colors and containing true metallic flakes, DuraCast Glitter can open the door to new marketing opportunities, including add-ons and upselling decorated hard goods to match glitter apparel. It is offered in a 15-inch width, in yard, 10 yard or 50-yard rolls. For more information, go to DuraCast Glitter Sign Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

